# Are you addicted to sugar and carbohydrates?



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I have never in my life craved anything as intensely as sugar (except maybe MapleStory when I played), and I've done allll kinds of drugs. Sugar is by far the hardest thing I've ever tried to "quit". I find the mental anguish of having almost no carbs is not worth it; having a lower carb, higher fat diet which allows for some healthy sweets is worth it for me =) Only took me about 7 years to find a nice balance.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

yup. Sugar addiction might have been lessened, but I haven't cut out ice cream just yet. Carb, I don't know for sure. I'll find out when I cut pizza out of my diet for a month (maybe more) and go strict paleo. I heard of people talk about a carb flu before while they went on the paleo diet, but since I am easing into it I might not get the same effect. Not sure how you can cut out carbs completely in a diet. Unless you plan on avoiding your veggies (which I will be trying to load up on).

But yeah sugar addiction has been a challenge. I'll find myself binge eating sugar every once in a while since I have been trying to cut it out of my diet. Then I'll feel sick. No surprise there.


----------



## SweetSunshine7 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, at times I have cravings for sugary/high carb foods..mainly around holidays and if I'm watching a movie or if I'm emotionally eating. I did manage to cut the carbs and try the paleo diet for a little while also for a candi cleanse. If you don't want to be tempted throw everything out or donate anything you don't want to eat. If you're at the grocery store try to just buy what you need, don't bring anything home you know will be tempting for you. We subbed regular pasta (a staple in our home) for rice pasta. I like to find whole foods (gluten free) that might be better alternative than anything with white flour or high sugar. Also, I found if you want to help keep your blood sugar level and curb cravings try putting chlorophyll in your water and drinking that daily. Good Luck!


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

I am not much of a sugarholic than I used to be . I am not sensitive to sweets and just go for the dark chocolate or 100 percent coco. However, I have alot of carbs in my said diet . Luckily tho , it does not really affect my weight ( besides feeling bloated ) unless I really eat alot more than usual ( if I exercise and eat mostly carbs I am fine , just when I eat a WHOLE LOT on a given day X3 ).


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

All, I love the responses I've gotten. Thanks for all the input! I can see my struggles are not unique, lol


----------

